
The rise and fall of Limux - mkesper
https://lwn.net/SubscriberLink/737818/5b7cd538561e8a06/
======
spystath
Previous discussion
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15661372](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15661372)

------
chrisper
Microsoft has a large office in Munich. Coincidence that Linux got replaced
with Windows? Probably not. Sure, I cannot prove anything, but I think
Microsoft probably lobbied the heck out of it.

And for myself, I finally was able to get rid of Windows by using VFIO.
Basically, I only need it for gaming anyway and I can do that in a VM now!

------
Kerrz
This submitted link bypasses the LWN paywall.

If you support articles like these, please consider subscribing at
[https://lwn.net/subscribe/Info](https://lwn.net/subscribe/Info)

